# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أبيات من نونية بن القيم رحمه الله في وجوب هجرتين على القلب

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

في وجوب هجرتين على القلب (1/53-54)

فاجعل لقلبِكَ هجرتين ولا تنمْ
     فهما على كل امريءٍ فرضانِ

فالهجرةُ الأولى إلى الرحمنِ بالإ
     خلاصِ في سرٍّ وفي إعلانِ

فالقصدُ وجهُ الله بالأقوالِ والأ
     عمالِ والطاعاتِ والشكرانِ

فبذاك ينجو العبدُ من أشراكه
     ويصير حقاً عابدَ الرحمنِ

والهجرةُ الأخرى إلى المبعوثِ بالـ
     ـحقِّ المبيِن وواضحِ البرهانِ

فيدور معْ قولِ الرسولِ وفعلِهِ
     نفياً وإثباتاً بلا روغانِ

*****

----------


## عادل الغرياني

*بورك فيك*

----------

